# Team Sterling Performance needs a sig for the new season



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok fellows we have just finished up the draft for the Fantasy League. I need a sig....:thumbsup:

My fighters:

Forrest Giffin
Evan Tanner
Keith Jardine
Doug Marshall
Roger Huerta

Here are some pics I would like ued if possible...

Forrest










Evan










Keith










Doug










Roger










* I would like the colors to Match my avatar..you know greens and Silvers...and kinda look something like Chris's...

Example:









*Thanks..It will be appreciated !*


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey!!! 

Thanks for showing some love to my Sig in here!!!

And Yes, Trey's the mac daddy that hooked me up with it!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here it is partner! Enjoy bud.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks man...I really appreciate the effort and I love it. Perfect!


----------

